# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Фестивали, конкурсы. Мнения, обсуждения. >  III всероссийский  детско-юношеский фестиваль во Владимире

## Mazaykina

Межрегиональная молодёжная общественная организация «Дом Мира»-  при поддержке    комитета по молодежной политике администрации Владимирской области, управления по делам молодежи, управления культуры администрации города Владимира, 
*приглашают   заинтересованные творческие коллективы Вашего центра  и  республики* 
принять участие в III всероссийском детско-юношеском (открытом) фестивале национальных культур «Содружество-2010», который будет проходить
* с 3 по 7 ноября 2010 года в г. Владимире.*
 Фестиваль проводится в рамках  долгосрочной культурно-образовательной программы «Мы - Россияне». 
              Для участия в фестивале приглашаются детские и молодёжные  творческие коллективы и отдельные исполнители, представляющие свою самобытную национальную культуру,  клубы международной дружбы и народной дипломатии из учреждений профессионального начального образования, общеобразовательных учреждений, учреждений культуры и  дополнительного образования. 
*Возраст участников 12 – 25 лет.* 
Количество участников делегации не ограничивается.
*В программе фестиваля:* церемонии открытия и закрытия, конкурсные выступления творческих коллективов, гала-концерт победителей и гостей фестиваля, открытые творческие встречи по обмену опытом работы, круглые столы по проблемам межнационального воспитания молодежи, вечера-концерты национальных культур, на площадках города.Каждая творческая делегация представляет на фестиваль визитную карточку региона  продолжительностью на 4-8 минут (1-2 номера)  для церемонии открытия, а также программу для участия в творческих конкурсах.

   Конкурсные номинации, категории и возрастные группы:

*1.     * *Хореография (категории)*
  Народный танец (малые формы и ансамбли)
Возрастные группы:
  I  группа – 12- 15 лет.
  II группа- 16-25 лет.
  Коллектив может представить на конкурс   2 номера  в  категории  «Ансамбли» и 1 номер в категории «Малая форма»  в одной или нескольких возрастных группах. Массовый танец не должен превышать 6 минут, сольный-3 минут. Музыкальное сопровождение для всех исполнителей исключительно на CD и MD носителях.  Необходимо иметь дубликат записи. На каждом диске одна композиция.
Критерии оценок:
  *исполнительское мастерство.
  *музыкальное сопровождение (соответствие музыкального материала 
    постановке танцев).
  *костюмы.
  *балетмейстерская работа (самобытность или неординарность)

*2.     * *Вокал (категории)*
  Эстрадная песня (соло, ансамбли (эстрадно-джазовый и фольклорный жанры )
  Народная песня (соло, дуэт. ансамбли)
  Фольклор (ансамбли)
Возрастные группы:
  I группа – 12- 15 лет.
  II группа- 16-19 лет.
  III группа 20-25 лет.
        В номинации эстрадный вокал коллектив может представить на конкурс   2 номера  в  категории  «Ансамбли» и 2 номера в категории «Соло»  в одной или нескольких возрастных группах. Одно из конкурсных произведений должно быть на языке страны (региона) участника. Общая продолжительность выступления до 8 минут. Фонограммы (минус) должны быть представлены на СД или мини-диске.
  В номинации народный вокал предоставляется возможность исполнения 3х произведений  общей продолжительностью не более 10 минут. Обязательным является исполнение одной песни  (желательно протяжной) без сопровождения. Приветствуется исполнение с «живым» инструментальным сопровождением.
  В номинации фольклор каждый коллектив представляет два произведения (протяжная лирическая песня, плясовая песня) основанные на фольклорном материале своего региона. Длительность выступления не более 10 минут. Приоритет отдается коллективам наиболее достоверно представляющим традиционную культуру своего региона.
  Критерии оценок:
·         соответствие репертуара исполнительским возможностям и возрастной категории участника.
·         техника исполнения 
·         сценическая культура.
·         актерское мастерство.
·         достоверность исполнения фольклорного произведения.
·         оригинальность.
·         манера пения.

*Награждение:*
  В каждой конкурсной номинации (народный танец, эстрадная песня, народная песня, фольклор)  присуждается Гран-при.
  В каждой номинации, в каждой возрастной группе присуждаются дипломы лауреатов 1-й, 2-й, 3-й степени и дипломы участников. Победители награждаются памятными подарками  и призами.
        Все коллективы награждаются  фестивальными дипломами  памятными  
       сувенирами учредителей. 
              Просим делегации, участвующие в фестивале иметь при себе:
   реквизит, необходимый для участия в фестивальных мероприятиях (костюмы,  инструменты, фонограммы и т.п.);
  -          флаги республик и  городов-участников фестиваля;
  -          сувениры для обмена с организаторами и другими участниками (по желанию).
            Для участия в фестивале  коллективы и отдельные участники *до 10 октября 2010 г*. должны подать заявку на имя оргкомитета фестиваля в свободной форме с указанием названия коллектива, ФИО руководителя, почтового адреса, телефона (факса), список членов делегации и года их рождения. Для участия в конкурсах приложить репертуар конкурсных выступлений по номинациям, категориям   и предлагаемый репертуар для выступления на фестивале. *После подтверждения оргкомитетом полученной заявки, до 15 октября, перечислить целевой взнос за участие в фестивале  в сумме 4.500 рублей за каждого участника или предоплату 50 процентов.* Оставшуюся сумму участники оплачивают наличными по приезду делегации. 
*Целевой взнос включает в себя: право участия в мероприятиях   фестиваля и конкурсной программе, проживание в жилых комнатах лицея №1, 3-х разовое питание, экскурсионное  и культурное обслуживание в городах Суздале и Владимире,  выездные мероприятия, круглые столы и пакет документов. Количество участников фестиваля ограничено.*
  Состав делегации 10 детей + _(1 руководитель 50 % оплаты)_
  Состав делегации 15 детей + (_1 руководитель бесплатно_)
_Обязательно иметь медицинский полис, копии свидетельств о рождении или паспорта_
  По желанию делегаций оргкомитет может решать вопросы о размещении участников в гостинице за дополнительную плату. 
  Внимание: Коллективы Владимирской  и близлежащих областей, желающие принимать участие только в конкурсной программе,  оплачивают регистрационный взнос в размере 400 рублей за каждого участника. 
  День заезда участников фестиваля в город Владимир-  3  ноября 2010 года (желательно до 14.00)   Регистрация  проводится  по адресу: ул. Горького, 97. Лицей – интернат № 1 (проезд от вокзала троллейбусом № 10, газель № 2 до остановки улица Гастелло). 
  Открытие фестиваля  национальных культур состоится 4 ноября 2010 года в  городском Дворце культуры. 
  О времени своего прибытия в город Владимир для организации  встречи и размещения просим сообщить в оргкомитет по телефону или телеграммой. День отъезда 7 ноября 2010 года. Просим участников заранее приобрести билеты на обратный проезд.

*ЗАЯВКИ ПРИНИМАЮТСЯ ПО АДРЕСУ:*
600020. г.Владимир, ул. Усти – на – Лабе. 6 - 4. ДОМ МИРА. тел\факс (4922) 42-11-93, Е-mail:  domir_che@mail.ru  Целевой взнос за участие в фестивале национальных культур зачисляется на расчётный счёт  40703810100260600084 в филиале ВРУ ОАО  «МИНБ» г. Владимир. БИК 041708716.  Кор. счёт    30101810200000000716  Получатель: МРМОО «Дом Мира». ИНН 3327702596.  КПП 332701001  Командировочные расходы и проезд участников  за счёт направляющей стороны. *С уважением

  Координатор фестиваля,**
  Президент МРМОО « Дом Мира»                                               Н.Чебанов*

----------


## Alenajazz

> с 3 по 7 ноября 2010 года в г. Владимире.


Спасибо! Жаль, что только коллективы народного танца....

----------


## Mazaykina

> Жаль, что только коллективы народного танца....


Ален, я не в курсе. Меня попросили просто выставить информацию. Надо узнать, может не только народные?

----------


## alyona

Mazaykina,:спасибо за информацию. ok:

----------


## Nikolay Chebanov

Друзья! В фестивале "Содружество-2010" могут принимать участие эстрадные  коллективы, представляющие танцы с элементами стилизации

----------

